

Mistakes: The Price Of Progress - melvinram
http://48hrlaunch.wordpress.com/2008/08/26/mistakes-the-price-of-progress/

======
demallien
Ahhh, so true.

It's like that whiny voice you get in your head when you're trying to work
with a poorly documented API, and you get blocked trying to figure out how to
do something. Then you get that after-lunch caffeine shot, or whatever, and
you realise - 'hey, I could, you know, just _try_ a few things, see how the
framework responds', and you have a prototype up and running in 5 mins...

I encounter the same problem when trying to write fiction - total Writer's
Block, because you are worried about the fact that what you are writing is
crap. Yes, it probably is crap, but don't worry too much, it's easier to edit
crap into something good than it is to write something good from scratch.

I just wish that I had a reliable way of getting myself hit over the head with
a piece of 4x2 each time I block like that, when writing _or_ programming,
rather than wasting unproductive, frustrating hours staring at a blank
screen...

~~~
melvinram
So I'm not the only one? lol Excellent!

